# xrender acceleration doesn't seem to work for Firefox 3.6?



## trs79 (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi,

I have the Nvidia binary blob installed, and have successfully determined that direct rendering is being used (via glxinfo and glxgears). I have


```
Option  "RenderAccel" "true"
```

set in my xorg.conf, but when I run Firefox 3.6, and go into my gmail (which has a lot of html elements on the page) and try to resize the window it's pretty choppy. I've tried this before on a Gentoo box and the resizing was fast, so I'm thinking xrender isn't being accelerated for some reason, even though I've done everything I can think of to make sure it is. Any help would be appreciated thanks


----------

